# FR: que / qui - pronoms relatifs



## vanjoseph

Qui vs. que. Quelle est la différence?

Merci.


*Moderator note:*

The "_qui_ vs. _que_?" question is very common. It has been discussed numerous times in our forums. We have merged many of those discussions together here. Consequently, this thread is quite long, but it is also quite complete, and you will find explanations for many different example sentences and structures. This thread is specifically about the relative pronouns _qui_ & _que_.

Although we encourage you to read the entire thread, here is a short summary that you may find helpful:

*Qui* (as relative pronoun) is a *subject* pronoun. It typically serves as the subject of a verb that appears later in the sentence.
*Que* is a *direct object* pronoun.  It serves as the direct object of a verb that appears later in the sentence.  That verb will already have a subject... although the words may not appear in the order you expect, see FR: Inversion sujet-verbe dans les propositions relatives (introduites par que, dont, où).
*Qu'* is the *elided form* of *que*; _qui_ does not elide.  For more information, see FR: qui / que / qu' - elision.
_Qui_ does not always mean "who" and _que_ does not always mean "that."  Choosing between the relative pronouns _qui _and _que_ based on whether you would say "who," "that," "which," etc. is a great way to use the wrong word in French.
_Qui_ and _que_ can also be interrogative pronouns. This thread is however exclusively about relative pronouns. If you are interested in question formation (interrogative words), see FR: qu'est-ce qui / qu'est-ce que / qui est-ce qui / qui est-ce que.
For a general grammar lesson on relative pronouns, you may wish to refer to outside websites such as the following:
Relative pronouns qui & que
Relative pronouns
Interrogative pronouns qui & que

Related discussion threads on WordReference:
FR: qui / que / dont
FR: ce qui / ce que / ce dont
qui / que - pronoms relatifs - forum Français Seulement 
FR: lequel / (celui/ce) qui/que - "which" w/o any preposition


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

Qui is for use with a subject, Que is for use with an object

eg.

Le chat qui est sorti  (The cat that left==>cat=subject)

La pomme que j'ai mangée (That apple that I ate==>apple=object)

Hope this helps


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonsoir,
Qui : pronom relatif sujet de la proposition subordonnée "la pierre qui est là" "Le garçon qui chante" ; de façon familière, complément d'objet indirect (obligatoirement un animal ou un humain) du verbe principal "c'est lui, l'homme à qui jai donné une pièce" - mais il vaut mieux "c'est lui, lhomme auquel j'ai donné une pièce"...
Que : pronom relatif complément d'objet direct (humain, animal, objet, concept ...) du verbe de la proposition subordonnée "je me souviens du garçon que j'ai vu", "chante une chanson que tu connais".
Note : l'usage de qui et que est lié au rôle du pronom dans la proposition subordonnée "La fille que j'aime est ici" "fille" est sujet de "est", mais c'est bien "que" complément de "j'aime". Idem "j'aime la fille qui est ici", "fille" est complément de "j'aime" et "qui" sujet de "est".

[...]

Bon! J'espère que je n'ai embrouillé personne!


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

It has nothing to do with whether it's a person or a thing, but whether it's a subject or an object.

 La balle que j'ai frappée  (balle = object)

La balle qui m'a frappé (balle = subject)

As you can see, in both cases the ball is a thing, but the difference is it's function as subject or object


----------



## bordowino

In grammatical terms, 

que will act as the object of the prepositional clause, whereas qui acts as the subject of the clause. So in a prepositional clause decide whether or not there is already a subject. In the examples above, qui works because it is referencing "la chat" in the secondary clause (est sortie) and is thus referencing the subject of the secondary clause. Par contre, que works because it is referencing "la pomme", the object of the verb in the secondary clause. What gets really tricky is when you have a verb that requires a preposition, for example telephoner, or a clause without anything to make reference to when designating subjects.  It is in these cases that you find the funny looking french relative pronouns "ce dont", "pour laquelle" , or my favorite "ce a quoi"


----------



## Napoleon64

Hello, I am having some difficulty understanding when to use the pronom relatif qui instead of que?  Could someone help me with this.  I am a English-Canadian attempting to learn French.  Merci!


----------



## x_Sarah_x

This is probably utter rubbish, but as a learner it works most of the time for me as a general rule.

I usually go with que for that - things rather than people. Qui for those, which, who...People related

I await torrrents of corrections. 

Bisous!!


----------



## marget

The qui = people/que=things refers to interrogative pronouns, not relative pronouns.

Que fais-tu?, mais qui connais-tu?....


----------



## Dumpling

Bonjour!

I have been doing some French revision and there is one question in particular I am not sure about (it may be due to the fact that I don't fully understand the sentence). It is:

Je n'ai pas lu le document....vous concerne.

Now, I'm meant to replace the .... with que or qui. Originally I put que but the answer is actually qui. So, is that because the sentence actually means: I haven't read the document which concerns you. ??? 

Merci


----------



## carolineR

Dumpling said:


> Je n'ai pas lu le document....vous concerne. Now, I'm meant to replace the .... with que or qui . Originally I put que but the answer is actually qui. So, is that because the sentence actually means: I haven't read the document which concerns you.


YES


----------



## pieanne

Yes, it's "the document which/that concerns you"

Here the relative is the subject, and "que" is the direct object form. You definitely need "qui", here


----------



## RuK

La chose QUE tu as frappée; 
la chose QUI t'a frappé(e).


----------



## viera

The general rule is:
If the relative pronoun is the *subject* of the subordinate clause, you use *qui*.
If the relative pronoun is the *direct* *object* of the subordinate clause, you use *que.*


----------



## PPP

Please help: I am a bit unclear about qui vs. que for persons.  
Also, is "French university system" best translated as below:


Le professeur *qui* a donné une exposée très intéressante sur *le système universitaire français *aux étudiants.

Thank you.


----------



## zaby

_qui_ is subject (_le professeur qui a donné_... is fine)
_que_ is direct object (ex_. le professeur que j'ai vu hier_...)

_Le système universitaire français_ is a good translation but we say *un *expos*é*

edit : but the end of the sentence is missing isn't it ? There is no main clause in your sentence


----------



## PPP

Thank you so much.  Yes, the rest of the sentence is "est Pierre S."
I appreciate the help!


----------



## shally

L'aide couvre des tâches que doivent effectuer des administrateurs.......

Est-ce que le mot<<que>> est correcte ou on doit utiliser <<qui>>?

Merci d'avance


----------



## RuK

Qui is for the subject - the thing that is doing the verb.
Que is for the object - the thing that the verb is being done to. 
Here the administrators effect the tasks, so "les tâches que doivent effectuer les administrateurs".


----------



## Markus

Yep, que is what you want here. It might help to rearrange the phrase to something that might look more familiar to you :

L'aide couvre des tâches que des administrateurs doivent effectuer

Take a simpler phrase to consider the difference between que and qui :

C'est le chat qui chasse le souris.
C'est le chat que chasse le souris. (c'est le chat que le souris chasse)

In the first phrase you are saying "It's the cat that hunts the mouse", and in the second phrase you are saying "The cat is what the mouse hunts". It's thanks to this difference between que and qui that you can rearrange the verbs and nouns in French without losing meaning. Hope this helps!

Markus


----------



## Fred_C

Sometimes, you can see "QU apostrophe" instead of QUE. This will always be because the next word begins with a vowel. QU apostrophe always stands for QUE, and never for QUI. QUI keeps its I in front of a vowel.


----------



## macta123

Now perhaps I am confused!!!

So, _c'est le chat que chasse la souris = *It is the cat WHAT hunt's the mouse*_

So is that grammatically correct too? !!!


----------



## macta123

we do say *is what *like The cat is what the mouse hunts.

 So, isn't there a need of " *être* "?


----------



## Markus

macta123 said:


> So, _c'est le chat que chasse la souris = *It is the cat WHAT hunt's the mouse*_
> 
> So is that grammatically correct too? !!!



Nope, _c'est le chat que chasse la souris = *It is the cat THAT the mouse hunts.*_

The verb (hunts) and noun (mouse) have been reversed in the French phrase and this is what is causing the confusion. You can't use the same word order and make a grammatically correct phrase that means the same thing in English. But whether _souris _comes before or after _chasse_, the meaning is the same because the _que_ is what tells us that _la souris_ is the subject. In English we use the verb/noun word order to change the meaning : "It's the cat that the mouse hunts" has an opposite meaning from "It's the cat that hunts the mouse". You need to stop thinking in English and look at what the _que _and _qui_ are defining.

If you use _qui_, then what precedes in the phrase is the subject, the one who is performing the verb. If you use _que_, then it is what follows that is performing the verb. Thus, in _C'est le chat qui chasse la souris_, it is the _cat_ which _hunts_. In _C'est le chat que chasse la souris (c'est le chat que la souris chasse)_, it is the _mouse_ which _hunts_.


----------



## nickswicks

i am almost 100% sure it is correct to say
la fille qui tu aimes

but is there a situation where it might be possible to say
la fille que tu aimes?

i am doing a linguistics essay and i need to know whether the complementizer 'that' (as opposed to 'who') can translate interchangeably in french in this particular case?

thanks in advance x


----------



## jann

welcome to the forumj, nickswicks 

sorry, but
la fille qui tu aimes 
la fille que tu aimes 

"que" is for objects.  "qui" is a subject pronoun.  if you remember it that way, you'll keep them straight.  it's when you think about it in terms translating "that," "which," "who," and "whom" that you get mixed up...


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Another way of remembering it, is analysing the main sentence and the depentant clause (not sure about the English terms) independently.

So (only looking at the clauses):

...que tu aimes

You can look at 'que' as the direct oject - "tu aimes que".

Similarly:

...qui t'aime 

Where 'qui' is the one that 'aime', and 'te' is the direct object.

Don't know if that only made it worse, but it works fine for me at least


----------



## PPP

J'irai au marché avec l'étudiante qui/que j'ai rencontré à Rennes et son mari.

I am very confused about qui vs. que in this case.  I know the rules about qui for subject and que for object, but the "avec" throws me off here...is the student the object of the sentence?  Please help!

Thank you.


----------



## marget

_étudiante_ is object of the preposition avec, but you need que, which is the direct object of the relative clause, "j'ai rencontré", and then your past participle must agree with que, so you say "que j'ai rencontrée".


----------



## pieanne

"que" is used for a DOC/person or thing, singular)
"qui" is used for a subject, a person, singular.
It can be fronted with a préposition, "avec qui/with whom", "sans qui/without whom", etc... but only if you're talking of a person. If it's a thing, it should be "avec lequel/laquelle", "sans lequel/laquelle"
Anything else you'd like to know? (if this is already helpful...)


----------



## mignardise

Hello PPP

Here's a way to remember the difference, one which always helped me in high school :

QUI is a placeholder for a subject that is accompanied by a conjugated verb in a sentence, i.e. "la fille qui a joué avec mes enfants"
QUE acts as "that" or "which" or "who" and cannot take a conjugated verb with it, i.e. "la fille que j'ai rencontré au travail"

Notice that in this case in the above sentence, the "que" is followed by a different subject in the sentence, that of "JE". The "que" is modifying the word "fille" and is not taking on a verb.

Hope this is somewhat clear, this is the way that helped me remember it!


----------



## jamtin

hi,

would you use qui or que in the following example?

pour qu’il puisse avoir des relations avec une femme qui/qu'il connaît depuis 2 jours.

thank u!


----------



## pieanne

It's "qu'il connaît"
(une femme que il connaît)


----------



## -.-'''

bonjour tout le monde, je fais des exercices et je n'ai compris pas ça:

"Comment s'appelle la personne qui nous soigne?"

Pourquoi on n'utilise pas "que" comme  "...la personne que nous soigne?"


----------



## guylearningfrench

qui is referring to 'la personne' and is the subject of the verb soigner; que is used to replace direct objects of the verb that follows. Sounds real grammatical, but it boils down to the difference between 'who' and 'that' in English (for the most part). The big thing to note is that qui is a subject, and that the verb that follows it agrees with the noun it (qui) replaces.


----------



## lp_lover1990

how do you know when to use que rather than qui other than the fact that que replaces a object whereas as qui a subject?


----------



## dsnowangel

I always go by if there is a subject after the pronoun use que and if there is a verb after use qui. I hope that this helps.


----------



## lp_lover1990

does that work in every case?


----------



## dsnowangel

usually, because there always has to be a subject for every verb, qui indicates a previously mentioned subject, que means that and is only a conjunction here. I think


----------



## giannid

Consider these two examples:

First example:  _Jenny has a *dog* that (whom) she loves very much._

First, look at the relative clause.  In the first example the relative clause is: _that she loves very much_.

So you have to ask yourself who or  what does Jenny love very much.  The answer is that Jenny loves *the dog* very much.  _Dog_ is therefore the direct object of the relative clause, and therefore in French you would use _que_:
_Jenny a un chien qu'elle aime beaucoup._

The second example: _Jenny has a *dog* that (who) loves her very much.

_The relative clause is: _that loves her very much._  Now you have to look for who loves Jenny very much.  The answer again is *the dog*, however this time_ the dog _acts as the subject of the relative clause (The dog loves Jenny very much) so you use _qui_.

_Jenny a un chien qui l'aime beaucoup._


----------



## Maar

Hi,


 I want to know and understand the indicators (roles) which guides me to perfect select either “Qui” and “Que” in the French language because usually I find myself confused when I have to decide which one is to be used in the different contexts 


Thanks for help

[ If there is a site with a direct explanation it can help also ]


----------



## tilt

In two words: _qui_ is a subject, _que_ is an object.

Someone asked the same question 2 days ago in this thread.


----------



## Pauline312

Hello,

Sometimes it is very hard to explain grammatical rules for its own language. But I will try to help you remembering my french school lesson (from already 10 years ago...)

2 examples :
1-la voiture que je conduis
2-j´ai discuté avec M. X qui m´a parlé de toi

2-the subject of the second part of the sentence is M. X
1-the subject of the second part of the sentence is "je" and  not "la voiture"

3-la voiture qui roule vite ("voiture" is the subject in the second part)

My explanation is not very clear but I hope it helps... For me it is only a question of who is the subject...


----------



## Maar

In the first example :               la voiture que je conduis
*Que* is  the object (not a person) for the second part 
Que is used to refers to "la voiture" in the first part
 [which receive the action (is derived) in the second part]
So Q*ue* refers to an object ( not a person ) ( is this is the rule ??? )

In the second example :            j´ai discuté avec M. X qui m´a parlé de toi  
*Qui* is the subject (person) for the second part  
 Qui refers to M. X in the first part
 [who make the action (talk) in the second part ]
So Q*ui* refers to a subject ( person ) ( is this is the rule ??? )


If the following are true 
If the subject is a person I have to use “qui”
        If the object is not a person I have to use “que”

What have I use  
        If the subject is not a person
        If the object is a person


 Thanks


----------



## tilt

Being persons or things for the subject and the object doesn't matter!

_Qui _is always followed by a verb because it is a subject. This verb may have an object or not.
_Que _is always followed by a noun and then a verb, the noun being the subject of the verb, and _que _its object.


----------



## Maar

So what about the following sentences:

                                      Tu connais la personne  qui nous donne l'argent ? (nous is for object)  
Tu connais la personne  qui donne l'argent à nous ? 

 Tu connais la personne  que nous donnons l'argent ? (nous is for subject)
  Tu connais la personne  que est donné  l'argent par nous ?


I am not sure if they are well written or not...

But in case they are true, so we can't say that _Qui _is always followed by a verb and _Que _is always followed by a noun..
Hence it will depend only on either it refers to a subject or an object as you already mentioned in #2.

Could you help me to deeply understand?


----------



## moe0204

But : on donne (de l'argent) *À* quelqu'un...
So :

 Tu connais la personne   à qui nous donnons l'argent ?
or
 Tu connais la personne   à laquelle nous donnons l'argent ?

(_Que _is suitable for a direct object complement. For an indirect object complement, we use : _à qui, de qui, dont_, _auquel, à laquelle, auxquels, auxquelles, duquel, de laquelle, desquels, desquelles_ if it is the matter of a person, and _: dont, auquel, à laquelle, auxquels, auxquelles, duquel, de laquelle, desquels, desquelles_ if it is the matter of a thing. "Tu connais la personne  que nous donnons l'argent ?" would have been correct, only if you had chosen a transitive verb.)


----------



## Maar

So what about the following ?

*
Direct object complement:*

Tu connais la personne  qui nous *voit* ? (nous is for object)  =>que
Tu connais la personne  qui* voit* nous ? 

Tu connais la personne  que nous *voy**ons* ? (nous is for subject)
  Tu connais la personne  que est *v**u* par nous ?

=============================================

* Indirect object complement: *

                                      Tu connais la personne  qui *à *nous donne *d*'argent ? (nous is for object)  
Tu connais la personne  qui donne *d*'argent *à* nous ? 

 Tu connais la personne  *à *qui nous donnons *d*'argent ? (nous is for subject)
  Tu connais la personne *à* qui est donné *d*'argent par nous ?


----------



## moe0204

*Direct object complement:*

Tu connais la personne  qui nous *voit* ? ("personne" is for subject)  =>qui
 Tu connais la personne  qui* voit* nous ? 

Tu connais la personne  que nous *voyons* ? ("personne" is for object) =>que
   Tu connais la personne  que est *vu* par nous ?
Tu connais la personne qui est vue par nous ? GRAMMATICALLY CORRECT BUT NEVER USED

=============================================

* Indirect object complement: *

Tu connais la personne  qui *à *nous donne *d*' de l'argent ? (nous is for object) 
 Tu connais la personne  qui donne *d*'argent *à* nous ? 

Tu connais la personne  *à *qui nous donnons *d*' de l'argent ? (nous is for subject)
  Tu connais la personne *à* qui est donné *d*' de l'argent par nous ?
Tu connais la personne qui est vue par nous ? GRAMMATICALLY CORRECT BUT NEVER USED


----------



## tilt

*Direct object complement:*

Tu connais la personne  qui nous *voit* ? (nous is for object)  =>que
_-> What does "=>que" mean__? _Nous _is the object, as you said, and _qui _is the subject.
_ Tu connais la personne  qui* voit* nous ? 

Tu connais la personne  que nous *voy**ons* ? (nous is for subject) 
  Tu connais la personne  que est *v**u* par nous ?  
-> _Tu connais la personne qui est vue par nous _could work but remains clumsy.

=============================================

* Indirect object complement: *

                                      Tu connais la personne  qui *à *nous donne *de l*'argent ?  (nous is for object)  
Tu connais la personne  qui donne *de l*'argent *à* nous ?  _Grammatically correct but clumsy => _Tu connais la personne  qui nous donne *de l'*argent ?

 Tu connais la personne  *à *qui nous donnons *de l*'argent ? (nous is for subject) 
  Tu connais la personne *à* qui est donné *de l*'argent par nous ?[/quote]  _Grammatically correct but clumsy_


----------



## Crescent

Bonjour à tous!

Est-ce que je ne me suis pas toujours vraiment éveillée, ou est-ce que nos forums français-anglais ont une nouvelle section??  

Ma question est si l'on peut utiliser ''que'' pour ''who''?
Voilà le contexte:
''Lamartine, *que* ses camarades de collège surnommaient déjà, avec quelque malice..''

Ce que j'ai du mal à comprendre, c'est pourquoi l'auteur utilise-t-il ''que'' au lieu de ''qui''? Je pensais que c'était toujours ''qui'' pour ''who'', mais si c'est l'objet de la phrase?

Est-ce que je me trompais donc, ou est-ce que c'est juste un style archaique de grammaire? 

Merci beaucoup par avance!


----------



## jester.

L'auteur utilise "que" parce qu'il y a un autre sujet dans la phrase relative (ses camarades) - "que" est donc l'objet direct de la phrase relative.
Cette disctinction n'existe pas en anglais. Au moins dans le langage parlé. À l'écrit on pourrait utiliser "whom" pour traduire "que".


----------



## OlivierG

Hi, Crescent 

Jester is absolutely right.
You would have to use "qui" if Lamartine is the subject of the verb that follows, for instance :
"Lamartine, *qui *était surnommé xxx par ses camarades de collège"
Here, Lamartine is "surnommé", so it's "qui".
In your sentence "ses camarades" surnomment  Lamartine, so it's "que".


----------



## Crescent

Oh, merci beaucoup, jester et Olivier! 

Je comprends tout à fait, maintenant - je me trompais en pensant que ''qui'' s'utilisait toujours pour les personnes, peu importe si ce sont les sujets ou les objets de la phrase.  

Mais maintenant, je me ressens plutôt stupide pour avoir posé cette question dont la réponse semble si évidente. 
Merci encore pour votre aide!


----------



## Thomas1

Il me semble qu'on a besoin d'une propositon pour laquelle Lamartine est un sujet, sinon la phrase semble incomplète.
_Crescent, que je n'ai pas croissée depuis longtemps, est arrivée sur le forum. _

Tom


----------



## marget

Tu as raison.  La phrase est incomplète.  C'est indiqué par les points de suspension (...)


----------



## Crescent

Thomas1 said:


> Il me semble qu'on a besoin d'une propositon pour laquelle Lamartine est un sujet, sinon la phrase semble incomplète.
> _Crescent, que je n'ai pas croissée depuis longtemps, est arrivée sur le forum. _
> 
> Tom



_Tom, que je remercie pour son aide et patience, semble être une jeune homme très gentil et sympa._  

Ainsi?? 

Mais, sérieusement, merci beaucoup pour votre aide, Tom! 
Et oui, la phrase est incomplète. Je pensais juste que le reste du contexte serait assez irrélevant. 

Mais la voilà, pour les curieux:
_Lamartine, que ses camarades de collège surnommaient déjà, avec quelque malice, le "diseur d'histoires'', attendit jusqu'à cinquante-neuf ans pour se déclarer romancier. 
_


----------



## Thomas1

Moi et ma curiosité...
En fait, je n'étais pas sûr si c'étaient les points de suspension -- il y a deux points. Merci pour avoir fourni toute la phrase et me débarrasé des doutes. 


Tom


----------



## Sentance

Which is the most appropriate for the following sentence:

"...the name of the item that you have."

"...le nom d'objet *que *vous avez."

"...le nom d'objet *qui *vous avez."

My guess is "que" would be correct.

A second question, how important is it to get this right? In English we use 'that' and 'which' almost interchangeably, most people aren't aware of which should be used when.  I could write "item which you have." and it sounds little different; I'm not even certain which is technically correct, or if there is one which is more correct that the other.  However, in French it seems that people pick up on mistakes between the two more frequently.  So to reiterate, how important is it to make the distinction between 'que' and 'qui'?


----------



## Suehil

'Qui' is only used when it is the subject of a verb, so it would be '...*que* vous avez'

Very important, they are absolutely not interchangeable - the difference is not the same as the difference between 'that' and 'which'


----------



## Marjorie_Lyon

"...the name of the item that you have."

se traduit par : 

"...le nom *de l'*objet *que *vous avez."


----------



## marget

Suehil said:


> 'Qui' is only used when it is the subject of a verb, so it would be '...*que* vous avez'
> 
> Very important, they are absolutely not interchangeable - the difference is not the same as the difference between 'that' and 'which'


 
Qui would also be used as the object of a preposition (other than 'de', for the most part) referring to persons.  An example would be "Voilà le garçon avec qui elle est sortie hier soir".

*Moderator note*: a tangential discussion has been transferred to FR: dont / duquel / de qui/quoi


----------



## traitdunion

Hello, 
I sort of get the hang of when to use qui and when to use que in a sentence. 
Example: Le pull qui est en vitrine est très joli. Le plull que tu portes est  très joli.
I understand the usage of qui and que respectively.
But i'm not sure if it applies for all contexts. 

Is it supposed to be "La femme que je regarde est rousse." or "La femme qui je regarde est rousse." ?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hello traitdunnion, 

"La femme que je regarde est rousse." is the correct answer. 

Que + action 


A bientôt


----------



## Sbonke

I'd like to try an explanation:

This is a (rare) case of declension in French: 

qui (nominative) is the subject of the verb that follows

que (accusative) is the object of the verb that follows

I think it works every time, doesn't it?


----------



## traitdunion

Yes this explanation does make sense. 
Hmm so the usage of this nominative and accusative (qui et que) will always be the same? Are there any exceptions?


----------



## prince2307

I have a great difficulty knowing when to use Qui and When to use QUe. What is exactly is the golden rule in knowing when to use either. For example is this right:

Nous avons pris l'avion de Londres a Nassau (qui) a pris huit heures.

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Desastre

The key is knowing whether the word is a subject or a direct object. If it's the first case, you use "qui"; if it's the former, "que". Your example would be right, since the subject associated with the verb _prendre _would be _qui_ (the airplane).


----------



## Nose

Bonjour!

Je ne suis pas sure s'il faut utiliser que ou qui ici:

Many writers have imagined for themselves republics and principalities that have never been seen or know.

Un bon nombre d'écrivains s'imaginaient des républiques et des principautés que ne furent jamais vues ni connues...

qu'est ce on pense? 

Merci xx


----------



## clotilde3c

il faut employer "qui"
"qui ne furent jamais vues ni connues"


----------



## jierbe31

Nose said:


> Many writers have imagined for themselves republics and principalities that have never been seen or know.
> _Un bon nombre d'écrivains <s'imaginaient> *ont imaginé *des républiques et des principautés *qui* ne furent jamais vues ni connues... _
> 
> qu'est-ce qu'on en pense ?


_*qui *=> Car c'est le pronom relatif direct._

Il serait sans doute préférable de dire : Un bon nombre d'écrivains ont imaginé des républiques et des principautés *que l'on n'a jamais vues ni connues*.
où* que* est le pronom relatif ayant pour antécédent "des républiques et des principautés".
Hope it helps.


----------



## ladan shirali

Bonjour
 Pour relier les deux phrase si-dessous laquell est correcte? 
J'attend un ami.
Il est en retard. 
 J'attend un ami qui est en retard. 
L'ami que j'attend est en retard.


----------



## Guill

Both are correct.
The first one highlights the fact that you're waiting.
The second one highlights the fact that your friend's late.


----------



## wordreference12

bonjour,

I saw a sentence where I am confused about the use of que.

_Je suis fière du succès que connaît le programme d'Erasmus._

Here why _que _ and why not _qui._

Merci en avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Written as a standalone sentence, the relative clause would be: _Le programme Erasmus connaît un [grand] succès_.

As you can see, _succès_ is the *direct object complement* of the verb, not its subject. Relative pronoun _que_ is therefore required.


----------

